# Rickson on National Geographic



## Marvin (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Marvin, 

That is a very nice find!


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 4, 2006)

That was a great video.  I wish I had cable to watch that program.  Did anyone tape it?  I would send a blank with a SASE to return if you would be so kind to make me a copy...


----------

